# Cockatiel Names?



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi, all 

Besides reading about tiels, and browsing tiel pictures, and trying hard not to fall in love with a wonderful lutino at the mall's pet shop (we really can't bring home a tiel right now), I've been pondering names and tought it may be fun to list the names of the tiels on the forum.

I'd like to gather the names and list them in alphabetic order, maybe the list could be useful for people looking for the perfect name for their fid(s).

If you feel like it, post the names of your feathery friends here, (also, if not obvious, adding the gender is appreciated).

Thanks 

*A*

Ash (M), Alaska (?)

*B*

Blizzard (M), Beaker (M), Blinky (M)

*C* 

Chibi (F), Candy (F), Cassie (F), Cookie (M), Coco (M)

*D*

*E*

Eddie (M)

*F*

*G*

*H*

Honey (F), Henry (M)

*I*

*J*

Jaid (M)

*K*

*L*

Loki (M), Luma (F)

*M* 

Mack (M), Mimi (F), Murray (?), Muddy Buddy Bird (M), Max (M)

*N*


----------



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

*O*

Olive (F)

*P*

Pip (M)

*Q*

*R*

Rocket (M), Rocky (M), Rosie (F)

*S*

Sam (F), Shadow (M), Sophie (F), Suzy (F)

*T*

Tony (M), Taco (?)

*U*

Upside-down (M)

*V*

*W*

*X*

*Y*

Yoko (F)

*Z*

Zirra (F)


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I have
Sam ♀
Blizzard ♂
and Mack ♂

We're also looking to get another tiel that is likely to be called Chibi ♀


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I have
Yoko. (female)


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Candy
Tony


----------



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

All listed, thank you!


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Shadow (m)
Upside-down (m)


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray (who knows what gender?!) after Murray Hewitt, my favourite character from Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

We have Taco (?)


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Cassie, named after my sis. She bought it, but I'm taking care of it, so that's my little revenge that way.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

great idea! I have a Mimi, female in the photo. Have not picked out a name for my other tiel yet....


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker and Jaid (both cocks)


----------



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you! All listed up to here.


----------



## Linseed (Apr 25, 2014)

Loki and Rocket. Both male


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I have cookie.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

He is a sweet male.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Rosie and Olive both female.


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

I currently have Rocky (male), and previously owned Blinky (male) and Pip (male). Pip was named after an Enid Blyton character, so was actually short for Philip, or Pip-Squeak.


----------



## Eddie (Jul 16, 2014)

Eddie! (M)
and I also have Ash (M)

Eddie the Tiel :grey tiel:


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Luma, a female


----------



## NotAfraidEver (Jun 26, 2014)

Suzy-F
Zirra-F
Muddy Buddy Bird-M


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Max ! (though usually Maxi, Maxi-bird aha) M


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Honey (F)
Henry (M)
Coco (M)
Sophie (F)


----------



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

All listed up to here, thank you for sharing. :grey tiel:


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

M-Mimi
A-Alaska


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

You added Blinky, but you left out Pip and Rocky..


----------



## Marina (Jul 19, 2014)

Argh! I'm sorry. I had edited the O to Z post, but must have hit the wrong button and deleted the changes...


----------

